
Show HN: I made Gondola, a media server with clients for iOS, Apple TV, and web - chubs
http://www.splinter.com.au/gondola/
======
chubs
Both Server and client apps are open source, however i'll also submit the
ios/apple tv apps to the app store in the days to come. Hope you like!

------
cvertex
This is incredible! Well done!

